# Charles Chiniquy in Ballymena



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 12, 2014)

Here is an extract from an old newspaper which discusses the visit of the Revd Charles Chiniquy, a famous ex-RC priest, to the County Antrim town of Ballymena: 

CHINIQUY, THE CANADIAN REFORMER

OUR readers know that the Rev. Mr Chiniquy was recently a Priest of the Roman-catholic church; and the greater number of them must have heard that this conversion to Protestantism has resulted in a like conversion of his Canadian countrymen, to the number of about six thousand. This honoured and highly distinguished gentleman visited Ballymena last week, and on the evening of Friday, the 21st inst., he addressed a very large and highly respectable audience from the pulpit of the First Presbyterian Church. Mr Chiniquy appears to be over sixty years of age, and speaks good English, but with a French accent. He is a full-bodied and full-featured man of average height, partially bald head, benevolent countenance, and amply developed perceptive and reflective faculties; but, at first sight, a phrenologist would be apt to conclude that he is deficient in point of energy, and that great fortitude, high principle, patient perseverance, and extraordinary powers of endurance, are leading features in the composition of his character. He is not an orator, in the ordinary meaning of that word; but his style of address is deeply earnest, and consequently impressive. His discourse comprised a highly interesting history of his own conversion, the trials to which he had been subjected, the attachment of his persecuted flock, and their final renunciation of the Roman-catholic doctrines. 

At the outset of his address he disclaimed all title to the honors which had been showered upon him as a successful and meritorious reformer; he appeared before the audience as a poor sinner, saved by divine grace, and used as an humble instrument for the promotion of Gospel truth. His story, he said, would be simply a narrative of God’s own work for the accomplishment of wise and gracious purposes; and, throughout the entire discourse, he spoke of the adherents of the church of Rome without the slightest exhibition of hostility – regarding them as very dear friends, and describing many of them as being truly earnest, honest, and conscientious men. He prayed that God would send his gracious light upon them. He knew it was a great misfortune to be born in a church which teaches hardly anything but error – but that misfortune was not a crime, and he would not abuse them for it. […]

_Ballymena Observer_, 29 Sep. 1860


----------

